# CAO Email



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

FIGHT FOR YOUR CIGAR!

The U.S. Senate is considering a bill that would significantly increase the price of the cigars you currently enjoy. Many people have mistakenly described this as a "$10 tax on cigars." What it calls for is increasing the current federal tax on cigars from 20.7% of the manufacturer's selling price to 53.3%.

What makes this increase incredibly more dramatic and potentially hazardous to the premium cigar industry is the fact that the current tax is capped at around 5 cents per cigar; however, the new plan calls for a cap of $10 per cigar. The bottom line is that - if passed - this legislation could potentially DOUBLE cigar prices!

Now is the time to make your voice heard. We urge you to contact your Senator and fight for your right to enjoy one of life's last "affordable luxuries!" GO HERE for a contact list of U.S. Senators with phone numbers and email addresses. Every call and email counts as most elected officials will open a new file on a matter if they receive 10 or more contacts of any kind from within their jurisdiction.

Don't sit back and wait for 'someone else' to fight for YOUR individual rights - act NOW.


----------

